
Twitter Is Banning Political Ads - evo_9
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmj5w5/twitter-is-banning-political-ads
======
Bostonian
Not good for the country IMO. All political parties can buy ads. Even if ads
are one-sided and misleading, people will be better informed if they are
exposed to ads from various sides than if there are no ads.

